# any info on adc



## jdusmc1371 (Jan 30, 2015)

i just put in a order for tamoxifen (novledex) from alldaychemistry.com any body know if they are legit. i want to make sure i have good pct before i run cycle.


----------



## DF (Jan 30, 2015)

Last I knew adc was fine.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 30, 2015)

I've used them many times. Always been good to me


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Jan 30, 2015)

that reassuring to hear. in the picture their nolva pills looked like weird brown mints.. idk.. is that what they sent you?  this is my first cycle and im nervous as hell about ****ing my endocrine system up. i just really want to make sure my pct is covered so everything is back to normal.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 30, 2015)

Never got any thing bunk 4m em.....


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 30, 2015)

Always had good experiences with ADC


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 30, 2015)

Service has always been good. I had one bad batch of Stane which they quickly refunded me for, else its been smooth sailing.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Jan 30, 2015)

"Stance" whats that?


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Jan 30, 2015)

Whats stane??


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 30, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Whats stane??



Exemestane (Aromasin)


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Jan 31, 2015)

Shit! I didnt order a aroamatse inhibitor. Ijust got nolvedex and im planning on running test ethenate. This is my first cycle.. do I need the aromatase inhibitor?  If so how much should I order and what should I get?


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 31, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> i just put in a order for tamoxifen (novledex) from alldaychemistry.com any body know if they are legit. i want to make sure i have good pct before i run cycle.



I've used ADC ancillaries on my last three pct's and I felt great and my levels came back A ok. 

GTG IMO


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 31, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Shit! I didnt order a aroamatse inhibitor. Ijust got nolvedex and im planning on running test ethenate. This is my first cycle.. do I need the aromatase inhibitor?  If so how much should I order and what should I get?



Yes.... You need an AI. I usually go with arimidex and I take 0.5mg on Monday, Wed, Fri


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't start it until you get your AI. I've had gyno scares and luckly I had proper ancillaries on hand to deal with it successfully. 

Good luck


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the advice.. it doesn't matter bc I dont have enough gear to run a 12 week cycle, which I hear test e should be at least 12 weeks long... its so stupid the bottle I have is probably fake as there is only 10ml in it.. only enough for 6 weeks.. there is room in the bottle they could have just filled it up.  I dont know why they would even sell it like that!


----------



## Maijah (Jan 31, 2015)

10 ml is the standard size vial. You just need more than one to run a cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Thanks for the advice.. it doesn't matter bc I dont have enough gear to run a 12 week cycle, which I hear test e should be at least 12 weeks long... its so stupid the bottle I have is probably fake as there is only 10ml in it.. only enough for 6 weeks.. there is room in the bottle they could have just filled it up.  I dont know why they would even sell it like that!



99% of bottle are 10ml.I would do some serious research on aas before inj anything if i was u


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Jan 31, 2015)

What should I reasearch specifically in your opinion? Vial sizes? It sounds like most of this shit is hit or miss. Seems like some of this shit you can't reasearch because there is no research!! Sounds like a lot of it you have to learn by actually doing it. And every one has been so jaded by bullshit scammers and the federal government trying to **** everybody that nobody can give to much info. With all do respect idk what else im supposed to research?..  everyone has a different opinion. And ppl that dont know that much have an opinion also.. ive done alot of research! And so far ive learned everyone has a different opinion.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry if I keep going off but after years of wanting to try aas and finding out everything is so unorganized and how hard it is to find good gear or even good pct... I can literally go down two blocks and find good quality heroine or meth, but a trustworthy aas sourse is scarse.. what the **** is up with that? Its a little disheartening....


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 31, 2015)

How can you identify a good aas source when you don't even know that 10ml is the standard vial size?


----------



## event462 (Jan 31, 2015)

The brothers here taught me everything I know. I recommend you start asking questions and really listen. They have steered me right every time.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks... All you guys are giving great advice. Its just been frustraighting for me. I had many opportunities to use aas when I was in the military from that had it and I even knew where to get the shit when I was in high school but I wanted to wait until I was 25 be for trying anything serious besides basic sups and diet and working out.. but now that im ready and want to run a cycle the stuff is nowhere to be found.Lol.. 
I guess its good in a way because ive learned that there is plenty to learn out there, if you can sift the good info from the bad.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 31, 2015)

Adc good to go, meth and heroine not good to go.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 10, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Thanks for the advice.. it doesn't matter bc I dont have enough gear to run a 12 week cycle, which I hear test e should be at least 12 weeks long... its so stupid the bottle I have is probably fake as there is only 10ml in it.. only enough for 6 weeks.. there is room in the bottle they could have just filled it up.  I dont know why they would even sell it like that!



your image couldnt be any gheyer. its creepy, i think ive seen it on craigslist in the m4m section, which i dont browse....


----------

